# Solar System Update



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

> How many planets are in the Solar System? This popular question now has a new formal answer according the International Astronomical Union (IAU): eight. Last week, the IAU voted on a new definition for planet and Pluto did not make the cut. Rather, Pluto was re-classified as a dwarf planet and is considered as a prototype for a new category of trans-Neptunian objects. The eight planets now recognized by the IAU are: Mercury, Venus, Earth, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, and Neptune. Solar System objects now classified as dwarf planets are: Ceres, Pluto, and the currently unnamed 2003 UB313. Planets, by the new IAU definition, must be in orbit around the sun, be nearly spherical, and must have cleared the neighborhood around their orbits. The demotion of Pluto to dwarf planet status is a source of continuing dissent and controversy in the astronomical community.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The 3 little dwarves :smt022 :smt022


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> The 3 little dwarves :smt022 :smt022


Shouldn't we call them "little planets?"



WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Shouldn't we call them "little planets?"
> 
> 
> 
> WM


Sorry, none of that PC crap here


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I told you not to shoot at pluto now you shot it to pieces and it is no longer a planet


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Now what do I do? In college I learned to remember the planets with the following saying. “My Very Excellent Mother Just Sent Us Nine Pizzas.” Now I don’t get a pizza. :smt011 I love pizza.:drooling: That sucks!:smt022


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Now what do I do? In college I learned to remember the planets with the following saying. "My Very Excellent Mother Just Sent Us Nasty Pizzas." Now I don't get a pizza. :smt011 I love pizza.:drooling: That sucks!:smt022


Fixed ir for ya ,now ya wont feel so bad about the pizza


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Now what do I do? In college I learned to remember the planets with the following saying. "My Very Excellent Mother Just Sent Us Nine Pizzas." Now I don't get a pizza. :smt011 I love pizza.:drooling: That sucks!:smt022


Hahaha


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well... no pizzas for u


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Now what do I do? In college I learned to remember the planets with the following saying. "My Very Excellent Mother Just Sent Us Nine Pizzas." Now I don't get a pizza. :smt011 I love pizza.:drooling: That sucks!:smt022


It's now...

"My Very Excellent Mother Just Sent Us Nachos"


----------



## faulkjames64 (7 mo ago)

NASA intends to send its Psyche test to concentrate on the space rock belt in August, a region between the circles of Mars and Jupiter where stays of the early planetary group circle the Sun. The rv solar panel test will circle and investigate Psyche's surface for quite some time to find pieces of information about how early planetary bodies began.


----------

